# جواز 2010



## just member (2 يونيو 2009)

الابن: بابا انا عايز اتجوز..خلاص مش قادر قربت ( اهنج).

الابن: يابني مانت عارف ان الموضوع ( بلانك ) علي الاخر.

الابن: معايش يابابا ربنا (Repair) الحال.

الاب: افهم من كدا ان انت لاقيت الانسانه اللي هاتملي ال ( free space ) اللي في حياتك.

الابن: طبعا..دي حته انسانه (Pentium IIII ) انما ايه ( original ) .

الاب: بانتيوم فور مره واحده..لا يابني دي اكيد هاتعمل معاك (conflicted ).

الابن: لا يابا اعتقد ان ربنا قادر يعمل(Scan ) لي اي (Error ) في حياتنا.

الاب: معاك يابني بس انتي الاول لازم تعمل (defragmenter ) لي حياتك.

الابن: مش هاينفع علشان حياتي مليانه (Bad sector ) .

الاب: يانهار ابيض عندك بادسيكتور وعايز تتجوز و تخلف انتي عايز الواد يطلع (demo).

الابن: ماتخافش يابابا منا الاول هاعمل(f.disk ) وربنا يقدم اللي فيه الخير.

الاب: طيب يابني ماتاخد واحده (Pentium III ) ولما ربنا (open) عليك تبقي تعملها (up grade) .

الابن: مش هاينفع يابابا علشان العروسه اللي في دماغي (built in) .

الاب: طيب يابني بدل تعب الدماغ اللي انتي فيه ده ماتشوفلك واحده(used ) وخلص
منقوووووووول
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (2 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

للع حلوة بجد​*


----------



## just member (2 يونيو 2009)

**
*شكرا ليكى ولمرورك الجميل يا انجى *
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## happy angel (2 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههه
حلوه بجد*​


----------



## just member (2 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههه*
*مبسوط لها الابتسامة الحلوة يا مام هابى*
*نورتينى يا امى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك *
**​


----------



## Rosetta (2 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة كتير جوجو

مرسي​*


----------



## amad_almalk (2 يونيو 2009)

نكته جميله

مرسيىىىى علي النكته

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## just member (2 يونيو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> *حلوة كتير جوجو*​
> 
> *مرسي*


*شكرا لمرورك يا روز ولها البسمة الحلوة*
*نورتينى اختى العزيزة*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


amad_almalk قال:


> نكته جميله
> 
> 
> مرسيىىىى علي النكته
> ...




*شكرا يا عماد على مرورك الطيب*
*نورتنى اخى الغالى*
*سلام المسيح يملا قلبك*​


----------



## Mary Gergees (2 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههه
جميله اوى 
مرسىىى*


----------



## just member (2 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا لمرورك اختنا العزيزة*
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 يونيو 2009)

:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
حلو يا جوجوووووووووووووووووو​


----------



## just member (2 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا اكتير يا سويتى*
*نورتينى اختى العزيزة*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## المجدلية (2 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههه جميل +++ ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## just member (2 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا لمرورك اختى العزيزة المجدلية*
*نورتينى*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## abokaf2020 (2 يونيو 2009)

حلوة جدا


----------



## just member (3 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لمرورك اختى العزيزة


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه

تحــــــــــــفه يا جوجو

جميله 

ميرررسى ليك 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## just member (19 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا حبيبى كيرو لمرورك الطيب*
*نورتنى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكك*​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (19 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههه  ربنا يبعتله واحده لاب توب ههههههههههههههههههههههههه *
*ويا رب يلقى ليها قطع يار  *
*والنقطه فى الفرح حتبقى سيدهات وفلوبى  *
*ولى يجبلهم  هدية يجبها كارتت و كبلات بور عشان العرسة ش تقوف *

*وربنا يستر ويجلهمش الاتنين فيرس هههههههه ويرحوا فطيس*

*الهارد بتاعى عندك ههههههههههه *
​


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

حلو يا جوجوووو
برافو


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

حلو يا جوجوووو
برافو


----------



## just member (19 يونيو 2009)

شكرا حبيبى الغالى كليمو على مرورك الطيب
نورتنى 
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههه
كتير حلوووووة
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## نفرتاري (19 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جواز اخر زمن
مرسى اوى يا جوجو
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## just member (19 يونيو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه​*
> _*كتير حلوووووة*_
> _*ميرسى ليك*_
> 
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


*شكرا لمرورك اختى العزيزة*
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


نفرتاري قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه**
> جواز اخر زمن
> مرسى اوى يا جوجو
> ربنا يباركك*


 
*شكرا لمرورك اختى العزيزة*
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## مريم12 (19 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههههه*
*ميررررررررررررررررسى يا جوجو*
*بجد موضوع تحفة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (19 يونيو 2009)

*ميييييييييرسى يا مريم على مرورك الطيب*
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
*واتمنالك كل خير*
**​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (14 يوليو 2009)

جميلة اوى هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## just member (15 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا اكتير يا مرمورة*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## maramero (15 يوليو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههه
حلوة*​


----------



## just member (16 يوليو 2009)

**
*شكرا الك ولمرورك الطيب*
*نورتينى *​


----------



## vetaa (16 يوليو 2009)

*ههههههههه*
*فعلا اخره الجوازة طيب واحده يوزيد *
*بس الابن مردش ليه لسه بيفكر؟ هههه*

*ميرسى يا جوجو*
*عشنا وشوفنا *


----------



## just member (16 يوليو 2009)

*هههههههه*
*شكرا الك ولمرورك يا فيتا*
*نورتينى *
*ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك *
**​


----------



## man4truth (16 يوليو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## كيرلس2009 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*




*​
​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 أكتوبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

جميلة جدا

شكرا ليك يا جاست ميمبر​


----------



## just member (27 أكتوبر 2009)

man4truth قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*
شكرا لمرورك اخى العزيز
*​


كيرلس2009 قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
شكرا لمرورك اخى العزيز
الرب يبارك خدمتك
*​


tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جميلة جدا
> 
> شكرا ليك يا جاست ميمبر​


*شكرا لمرورك اختى العزيزة
ربى يبارك خدمتك وتعب محبتك

*​


----------



## سامح روماني2 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه مرسي ع الضحكه الجميله دي ​


----------



## just member (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا الك ولمرورك الطيب
ربنا يبارك محبتك
*​


----------

